# Line-counter reels - Right or Left hand retrieve?



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm right handed and have all of my spinning reels set up as left hand retrieve. That way I can easily cast with my right and reel with my left. I got to thinking about Trolling reels and wondered what everyone's preference is. 
So, do you prefer a right hand retrieve or left hand on your line counter reels (assuming you are right-handed)?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I wrestled with this for exact same reason as you... If I were not chartering, I would have gone with the left hand crank on my line counters. However, since most folks are use to using a right hand crank on line counters - I went with right hand crank for my charter line counters.

If just me - all would be left hand crank as I prefer that way...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I am right handed and have been using left handed reels ever since i can remember. My first bait caster i purchased in the early mid 80's, i had to pay an extra $10 for left hand retrieve.
All my counter reels are also left handed.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have all spinning gear set up for left hand cranking for the same reason you stated. Every baitcaster I have owned has been right hand crank, including my trolling line counters. Just my preference.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

chrisrf815 said:


> I have all spinning gear set up for left hand cranking for the same reason you stated. Every baitcaster I have owned has been right hand crank, including my trolling line counters. Just my preference.


And I am right handed


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’m right handed and all my reels are left hand crank. Seems funny watching right hand guys cast with their right hand then switch the rod to left hand so they can crank with their right hand. Seems easier to just reel with my left including my line counters. My buddy is left handed and all of his reels are right hand crank.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I am left handed but always used right handed reels growing up so a left handed reel doesn't feel right to me . but I guess everyone is different a friend of mine uses both and casts just as good with either one .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my spinning reels are left hand crank. but my line counters are all right hand.
sherman


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Right handed.....all left hand crank reels !


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I’m right-handed and crank all reels, including spinning reels, with my right hand. Don’t have any problem casting with my left.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m right handed and all my reels are left hand crank. Seems funny watching right hand guys cast with their right hand then switch the rod to left hand so they can crank with their right hand. Seems easier to just reel with my left including my line counters. My buddy is left handed and all of his reels are right hand crank.


That’s funny, I’m left handed and all my reels are right hand crank. And I also cast and switch the rod to my left hand.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> my spinning reels are left hand crank. but my line counters are all right hand.
> sherman


when you think about it the line counters are also on the top of the rod the spinning reels on the bottom the crank is really on the same side but they crank in a different direction


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Get what ever is most comfy for you to use... I have learned to use all left hand crank reels including baitcasters. But before like another poster mentioned it felt funny to reel a baitcaster with my left hand,but after a few weeks I got used to it.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I think I’ll stick with Left hand retrieve.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Left crank on spinning rods, right crank on my lc’s. Right handed.


----------

